# Why is this happening? Please help



## Matt Sakko (May 8, 2009)

Hello guys.
I recently downloaded 7100 RC and I burnt it to DVD and it seems to be fine. It is recognised as an ISO file by my pc and so on. Windows 7 starts up and from there I will show you pictures. I will post a small picture and then a link for the original picture.



http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/3011/p1010042kcy.jpg


Windows 7 starts to load and all is fine.







http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1686/p1010044i.jpg







http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1959/p1010039f.jpg


First kind of Blue screen. I get two different kinds.







http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2127/p1010045xnr.jpg


This is the screen I get if my pc doesn't blue screen.






http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2041/p1010047miu.jpg


I select preferred options.






http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/3663/p1010048j.jpg


I select install.






http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/3782/p1010049j.jpg


Installation continues. (I don't get blue screen errors here.)






http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2695/p1010050o.jpg


I click "next".






http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2641/p1010051r.jpg


I select "custom" because I am installing on a clean hard drive without a partition.






http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2397/p1010052y.jpg


That hard drive has only music and pictures on it. I have tried with it being completely empty and the outcome was no different.






http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/336/p1010056c.jpg


No problems. Reaches this point often. That meter never passes 52%.







http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4061/p1010055ryz.jpg


I can't make sense of this error message. I have tried this installation over 15 times. I am really anxious to install this. Does anyone have any theories? Thanks


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2009)

At what speed did you burn the ISO. Happened to me that at max speeds an ISO of XP did the same thing. Burn it in slowest possible speed if you haven't already and see if the BSODs occure again.


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 8, 2009)

Okay, I will try.  I have nothing to lose.  Thanks.


----------



## Polarman (May 8, 2009)

Try a different Media (DVD) if possible.


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2009)

If you installing on the rig in your specs I would look @ the ram config you might try moving back to 4 gig and run @ spd timings ...


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 8, 2009)

Why would that change anything(I am not questioning your knowledge, I am just curious).


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 9, 2009)

Okay I burnt it really slowly and I no longer get blue screened but I now get this error message:

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9249/p1010057n.jpg


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2009)

Matt Sakko said:


> Why would that change anything(I am not questioning your knowledge, I am just curious).



can't explain exactly why but it has to do with the way the win installer uses the memory to save/move files around if by doing it you can get in installer to work all is good  you can always stic the ram back in 

i see that you 'slow' burn got you past the blu scr...... the error that you getting now is related to corrupted files ,or files that the installer  thinks are bad


----------



## stanhemi (May 9, 2009)

Matt Sakko said:


> Okay I burnt it really slowly and I no longer get blue screened but I now get this error message:
> 
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9249/p1010057n.jpg




got the same error message and i used different Media brand  (DVD) and it fine now.


----------



## Lillebror (May 9, 2009)

It could also be a bad hdd. Happened to me before. Like, its trying to write to an area with a bad sector and crashes.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

did you have an hard drive for system , i mean can you delete the partition an create it again before install


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 10, 2009)

Yes I have formatted before trying to install.


----------



## Sonido (May 10, 2009)

Possibly a corrupt image. It can also be memory. It can be a couple of different things, but I'm leaning towards the bad image.


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 10, 2009)

I just cannot download another one.


----------



## Lillebror (May 10, 2009)

why cant you download another one? The image is free for everyone to download?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

Download GParted, scrub your HDD completely, then try installing it with a single stick of ram in, you should be fine after that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 10, 2009)

Re-download win7 7100


----------



## silkstone (May 10, 2009)

I get the exact same error screen when my HDD messes up, although not on an install. Set it to PATA in bios and not AHCI. maybe that will work.


----------



## rockit00 (May 10, 2009)

Hey, Re-download win7 7100. I downloaded Windows 7 RC from a reliable site on May 3rd. I Burned a DVD and I got that same error message. I burned 9 more faulty DVD's on May 4th. I even used different media and reconfigured Nero and ImgBurn several times and I still got that same error message! You have a corrupt Image. At 12:00AM on May 5th I downloaded Windows 7 RC from the windows site and burned a perfect DVD.


----------



## jtbond008 (May 10, 2009)

you need to use power iso.. it burns good.. that's i've burned my windows 7


----------



## Arctucas (May 10, 2009)

CDBurnerXP has never failed me.


----------



## Frogger (May 10, 2009)

why not just remove the dvd all togeather  & mount the image ,newly DL, with Deamon tools ....your installing to the small drive anyway


----------



## DonInKansas (May 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> then try installing it with a single stick of ram in, you should be fine after that.



+1 to this.  I had to pull one of my ramsticks to get Vista to install correctly.  No rhyme or reason, but many have had this issue.


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 11, 2009)

Wow. Thanks a lot for the advice.  I have tried everything except the new download.  (Left 1 Gig of ram in.  Burnt it slowly.  Used different hdds.  Used different programs.  Used different DVD brands.  No success.


----------



## jtbond008 (May 11, 2009)

try the new download i didn't think of that.... i don't think it's hardware cause i had a similar problem i switch up dvd-r's with the verbatim brand.. been burning like it's christmas.......wish i could of helped but good luck dude....


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jtbond008 (May 12, 2009)

The hard disk is faulty.
The hard disk cabling is faulty, or the hard disk cabling is not connected correctly.
The computer is infected with a boot sector virus.
The computer BIOS or the disk controller firmware are incompatible with Windows Vista.
Another program is using the master boot record.
... those could be the problems..... or you can change the cables try to see if that works...


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 12, 2009)

Well I have installed three OSs on that HDD.


----------



## jtbond008 (May 12, 2009)

that's weird i know it's something going on...


----------



## Lillebror (May 12, 2009)

I get a similar error on my current install of vista, after some time. After disabling ahci, the problem has dissapeard.. Try disabling it, if its enabled


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 12, 2009)

I do not know what that is.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

AHCI is a setting in your bios.  It's in there.


----------



## jtbond008 (May 12, 2009)

no some of my board features are missing.. are you trying to run raid... i know that function cause in most cases causes immediate blue screen 0x0000007b error code, followed by a reboot.


----------



## Matt Sakko (May 13, 2009)

How do I disable RAID and AHCI?  What alternative settings are there?


----------



## Lillebror (May 13, 2009)

You disable it in the bios






You should have a option like that somewhere. It should be on IDE - Not raid nor AHCI.


----------

